# Where is the best place in Ohio to get your CCW License?



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

In Ohio you can get your CCW license in your home county or any adjacent county. This web site rates each county by response time. The information is provided by users, so please add your experience to the data.

http://ccwhen.com/


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Utah! get a none res Utah permit its good in 33 states including Ohio. It has more reciprocity with other states than any other permit to my knowledge


----------

